
Amazon Takes a Swipe at Paypal's $4B Acquisition - mzs
https://www.wired.com/story/amazon-honey-security-warning/
======
dawnerd
Amazon does the same thing though (tracking users across the web).
[https://www.alexa.com/toolbar](https://www.alexa.com/toolbar)

------
fgonzag
I had never heard of it, but if it is enough of an existential risk to
amazon's profit that they pull a huge front page banner about it, I'm excited
to try it.

